# VDSL50 möglich aber nicht buchbar da Port belegt?



## superman (5. Februar 2014)

*VDSL50 möglich aber nicht buchbar da Port belegt?*

Hallo

also, ich hab VDSL 25 bekommen, (Ausbau am 15.01 abgeschlossen, gebucht hab ich am 21. Jan.), Telekom Online Verfügbarkeit zeigt diese Geschwindigkeit: 25 Mbit an, ich dachte die Leitung sei für VDSL50 zu lang, ABER JETZT meinte Hotline, dass lt. derem System VDSL50 gehen würde, aber ein Port sei belegt, und *NUR DESWEGEN* 50 nicht geht (Nachbarhaus kann VDSL50 bekommen!)

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## chbdiablo (5. Februar 2014)

Na, frag das mal die Hotline, wenn du schon anrufst. Was sagen die denn dazu?


----------



## superman (5. Februar 2014)

die sagen: Portmangel, deswegen geht 50 Mbit nicht, obwohl es technisch möglich ist. 

Warum geht dann VDSL25? Werden da andere Ports benutzt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

wenn ein Port fehlt, ist es halt technisch NICHT möglich - wo sollen die den denn herzaubern? Da geht es ja nicht um einen rein softwareseitigen Port im Sinne von "an nur einen Port beim Router freigeben", sondern es sind an bestimmten Knotenpunkten richtige Steckkarten im Einsatz, die halt zB 12 oder 24 Ports bieten, und ein Port ist qusi ein "Anschluss", also ein Port pro Kunde. Die "verweigern" das ja auch nicht aus Spaß, um sich vlt nur 2-3 Minuten Arbeit für eine Umstellung zu sparen. Siehe hier zB https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/vdsl-port-frei-oder-nicht  da siehst Du, dass es in der Tat sein kann, dass nicht genügend Ports frei sind. Oder auch hier https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/vdsl-ausgebaut-aber-keine-ports-frei

 Du kannst da höchstens schauen, ob es vlt weitere Leute gibt in der Nähe, die VDSL 50 haben wollen, damit die vor Ort mehr Ports "einbauen" - ansonsten musst Du darauf warten, dass einer seinen Anschluss kündigt. Und Du hast ja immer 25mbit, das ist ja nun auch alles andere als wenig.


----------



## superman (6. Februar 2014)

Online-Verfügbarkeit: 25
Hotline: 50 geht evtl aber Leitungen belegt
Kundencenter: VDSL50 ist buchbar

Habe gebucht, mal sehen, was passiert


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

superman schrieb:


> Online-Verfügbarkeit: 25
> Hotline: 50 geht evtl aber Leitungen belegt
> Kundencenter: VDSL50 ist buchbar
> 
> Habe gebucht, mal sehen, was passiert



Berichte mal. Vlt weiß das Kundencenter ja mehr, ODER aber Du bekommst halt dann doch ne Absage für den Speed - ich glaub der Tarif-Preis ist ja sowieso der gleiche, oder? Also: 50 ist nicht teurer als 25?


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

leider geht es nicht, gestern Anruf bekommen, ich bin aber zu 100% sicher dass die Leitung kurz genug ist, sonst würde VDSL50 nicht im Kundencenter auftauchen

Man sagte das System zeigt an, Leitungen belegt, ich soll in ein paar Monatet fragen, es würde evtl. klappen wenn Nachbarn umziehen.

Gerade ausgebaut und schon belegt, erbärmlich!

Und ja 50 nicht teurer als 25, mein Tarif kostet 39,95€: Call & Surf Comfort Speed ohne Entertain


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2014)

superman schrieb:


> [...]
> Gerade ausgebaut und schon belegt, erbärmlich![...]


 Mach mal halblang ... auch die Telekom hat nicht unendlich Ressourcen und Reserven und muss, wie jedes andere Unternehmen, knallhart kalkulieren. Sei doch froh das du überhaupt 25mbit hast, andere Nutzer haben immer noch das Bauern-DSL!


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang ... auch die Telekom hat nicht unendlich Ressourcen und Reserven und muss, wie jedes andere Unternehmen, knallhart kalkulieren. Sei doch froh das du überhaupt 25mbit hast, andere Nutzer haben immer noch das Bauern-DSL!


 
wenn schon ausbauen, dann dafür sorgen dass genügend Ports frei sind. Und nicht nur z. B. für 2/3 Haushalte möglich, und 1/3 bleibt auf der Strecke.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2014)

Kollege ... was redest du bitte für einen Quark? Sorry für die drastische Wortwahl, aber mit 25mbit bleibst du doch bitte nicht auf der Strecke?


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

eigentlich schon, denn ich zahle für 50. Es gibt ja kein Tarif: VDSL25, nur VDSL50. Sonst hätte ich 25 genommen und paar € gespart.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2014)

Dir geht's so schlecht ... schon klar. 

Scheinbar hat die Telekom in der Tat die Tarife angepasst. Bei mir gab es damals VDSL25 und für 5 EUR mehr, falls verfügbar, VDSL50. Dank einer Aktion der Telekom (VDSL50 zum Preis von VDSL25) zahl für mein VDSL50 nicht mehr.

Jetzt gibt es halt "bis zu 50mbit", was es schon damals bei den normalen DSL Anschlüssen der Fall war, nämlich bis zu 16mbit. Das ist übrigens rechtens und mit deinen 25mbit kannst du dich durchaus glücklich schätzen.

Für was genau benötigst du denn mehr Bandbreite? Alternativ steht dir doch auch, hoffentlich, Fiber zur Verfügung.

So oder so ... ich kann dein gequake nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

hmm, du hast Recht, ich bin kein Kunde von Entertain, lade keine Spiele, kein IP-TV, Eltern suchen meistens nur Reisen, da müsste 25 reichen. Es nervt aber dass youtube VDSL nicht ausnutz, meistens sehe ich kein Unterschied zwischen DSL2.000 vs VDSL25.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist in der Tat ein Problem zwischen YT und Telekom.

Ich war vorher bei Alice und hatte *nie* Probleme mit YT Videos, egal welche Uhrzeit. Das gleiche bei Gametrailers.com.

Bei der Telekom hingegen hab ich ab 18h bzw. 19h öfters Probleme mit dem Nachladen. Die Telekom schiebt natürlich die Verantwortung von sich, aber es gibt Berichte, dass die Telekom hier künstlich drosselt. Der Grund dafür ist einfach: die Telekom will von YT ( = Google ) Geld für den Transfer, YT weigert sich natürlich.


----------



## Onlinestate (7. Februar 2014)

Konnte man nicht wegen YouTube gewisse Content Server per Firewall blockieren, sodass die Drosselung nicht mehr greift? Musste mal nach Googlen. 
Ist genau das gleiche Problem wie vor kurzem mit dem Videos von der Seite hier.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

ja, das wäre sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht wegen YouTube gewisse Content Server per Firewall blockieren, sodass die Drosselung nicht mehr greift? Musste mal nach Googlen.
> Ist genau das gleiche Problem wie vor kurzem mit dem Videos von der Seite hier.


 
Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Update

geht min meinem XP nicht


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Also, wenn 25mbit billiger wäre, dann musst Du natürlich darauf bestehen, dass du formal auch den 25mbit-Vertrag bekommst und bezahlst.

 Ansonsten wäre es aber so: das "Produkt" heißt zB Call&Surf VDSL 50, und es steht dann ganz klar drin, dass man einen Speed von zB 20 bis 50 mbit bekommen kann je nach technischer Möglichkeit. Es kann auch sein, dass Deine direkten Nachbarn zwar 50mbit "haben", aber deren ankommender Speed auch nur wenig schneller als 25mbit ist.

 Und 25mbit ist so oder so schon sehr schnell. Klar: wenn Du Gigabyteweise was runterlädst, dauert es doppelt so lang als wenn Du volles 50mbit hättest. Aber ich hab 16mbit, und selbst damit ist ein Game mit 4-5GB in ca. ner Stunde runtergeladen - da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern. Und meistens ist es nicht meine Leitung, sondern der Server schuld, wenn es länger dauert - da würden mir also selbst 200bmit nichts nutzen.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn 25mbit billiger wäre, dann musst Du natürlich darauf bestehen, dass du formal auch den 25mbit-Vertrag bekommst und bezahlst.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre es aber so: das "Produkt" heißt zB Call&Surf VDSL 50, und es steht dann ganz klar drin, dass man einen Speed von zB 20 bis 50 mbit bekommen kann je nach technischer Möglichkeit. Es kann auch sein, dass Deine direkten Nachbarn zwar 50mbit "haben", aber deren ankommender Speed auch nur wenig schneller als 25mbit ist.
> 
> Und 25mbit ist so oder so schon sehr schnell. Klar: wenn Du Gigabyteweise was runterlädst, dauert es doppelt so lang als wenn Du volles 50mbit hättest. Aber ich hab 16mbit, und selbst damit ist ein Game mit 4-5GB in ca. ner Stunde runtergeladen - da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern. Und meistens ist es nicht meine Leitung, sondern der Server schuld, wenn es länger dauert - da würden mir also selbst 200bmit nichts nutzen.



kostet z. Z. gleich, eigentlich hab ich noch Glück, es gibt Fälle wo VDSL geht, aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht
https://de-de.facebook.com/telekomhilft/posts/239888566058247


----------



## superman (9. Februar 2014)

haha, eben gekuckt: Kundencenter: 50 geht, und Verfügbarkeitseite nur 25
Ausserdem meint V.seite: Recherche unvollständig, Für die Adresse ......., wurden eventuell nicht alle verfügbaren Produkte ermittelt. 
Beachten Sie, dass nicht alle Produkte angezeigt werden.
Hab der Hotline das gesagt, mal sehen ob korrigiert wird


----------



## Ferris2007 (1. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang ... auch die Telekom hat nicht unendlich Ressourcen und Reserven und muss, wie jedes andere Unternehmen, knallhart kalkulieren. Sei doch froh das du überhaupt 25mbit hast, andere Nutzer haben immer noch das Bauern-DSL!



  Ich melde mich mal zu denn etwas älteren Eintrag. Da bin ich absolut anderer Meinung.
  Bei uns wurde auch ungenügend ausgebaut und das mit Stattlichen fördergeldern. Von knapp 1000 Haushalten in der Gemeinde haben gerade mal 200 VDSL für die anderen sind keine Ports mehr frei.
  Ausgebaut wurde vor 5 Jahren. Seit dem ist nix mehr aufgerüstet/erweitert worden. Ende


----------



## superman (12. September 2014)

seit vorgestern hab ich VDSL 50 (51.390/10.047 kbit/s) , allerding hab ich max. 45 Mbit Download, getestet mit speedtest.net. Müsste aber noch okay sein.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2014)

Es heißt ja auch bis zu 50mbit ... 

Aber schätz dich doch glücklich, 45mbit sollte in den meisten Fällen auch komplett reichen.


----------

